# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Coke verslaving

## MsGlimmerman

Geachte Medicity,

Ik ben vandag naar de 1st hulp geweest vanwege tintelingen in mijn hoofd en benen, het wordt na een aantal testen afgedaan als stress, of een verkeerde houding op mijn werk.
Ik heb uitdrukkelijk uitgelegt dat ik wel eens cocaiene rook, en daar een aanval van krijg, wat ik nooit eerder heb gehad.
Ik merkte het een paar weken geleden al maar het was nog lang niet zo heftig. 
Ik ben verleden week donderdag nog naar de dokter geweest, en die vertelde mij dat het wel eens stress kon zijn.
Ik maak mij ernstige zorgen, :Confused:  :Confused:  en wat kan het zijn?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo MsGlimmerman,

Om zeker te willen weten of het van de cocaïne afkomt, raad ik je aan om hier een tijdje mee te stoppen. Als je hierbij merkt dat je vooruitgang boekt kan het idd van de cocaïne afkomen. Zowieso zitten er in drugs gevaarlijke stoffen, altijd mee uitkijken! Mocht het na het stoppen met de cocaïne nog niet beter gaan, dan kun je er idd wel vanuit gaan dat stress een belangrijke oorzaak is.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

